
How one man bypassed Internet congestion and fixed his Netflix streaming - 01Michael10
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/18/5916153/netflix-verizon-vpn-streaming-congestion-speed
======
CWuestefeld
Getting it running this way on a desktop is trivial. But does anybody have
experience setting up my DD-WRT router so that everybody in the network
benefits from it? That's a bit past my skill level, and so would be very
interesting to me at least.

------
Babu1
In france it became common to bypass the isp "Free" (not actually free) with
VPN or SSH tunnel to be able to watch videos on Youtube or Download heavy apps
on Google Play. We lost our net neutrality since so long

------
opendais
I'm kind of surprised this is HN-worthy news. Using a VPN that routes around
Level3 is an effective and obvious bandaid to members of the tech community...

~~~
dang
> I'm kind of surprised this is HN-worthy news.

It isn't. I just overwrote a bunch of data by mistake and cancelled some
penalties that are normally applied to these.

Will fix.

Edit: Fixed.

It's tempting to turn all that off on purpose, just to see what would happen.
But we won't.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
It is relevant, as it shows us that the general public is now being informed
of solutions and approaches that we've known about a long time.

This serves us in two ways: It reminds that most people do not live in our
world and reminds us that we do not live in the world of most people.

If we are to be successful in our businesses, we must leave the echo chamber
and understand life outside.

------
s8n
Couldn't Hyperboria/cjdns do something similar? Or manually changing routes
somehow...

